# Docking Station for "Time Traveler"



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hi fellow slingshot enthusiast,
Thought you might enjoy seeing the Docking Station for the "Time Traveler" It seems complete now.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Incredibly exotic!!! A very fine piece of art.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow! Just wow!
Cheers.
E.


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

That is very neat! Superb craftsmanship.


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Awesome compilation&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;LBH2


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

CO,
I think slingshots call you Zeus!


----------



## HoutmeyersPeter (Jan 3, 2014)

To boldly go where no man has gone before. The USS Enterprise.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

That is so cool!! Beautiful!!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

That's what I was thinking uss enterprise.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

yup, it sure looks very star trekkie .


----------



## Tube_Shooter (Dec 8, 2012)

What a fine piece,warp speed one to my door ASAP :naughty:


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

That is a pretty sexy set-up!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow... looks like Rolls-Royce's Spirit of Ecstasy


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Wow! I love your craftsmanship!


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

how i wish something like that to call my own


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Holy Sh1t Randy....holy sh1t....i mean...i don´t think that is beatable anymore...

Totally out of this world!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

That's so sleek and aesthetically well-designed that it'd be a shame to louse up the lines with bands...


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Beautiful work . Thats about as far as you can get from the back pocket fork stick and red inner tube!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow stunning, looks like it comes directly from the future, a great work :thumbsup:


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow, nice!


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Outstanding! That's just too much awesome!


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow wee!! Jaw droppingly perfect in every way... You sir are truly an artist!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

:bowdown: .............. I'm out of words.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Amazing craftsmanship and creativity!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

And even the dock could be used as a slingshot ! Now just show me the wrist brace and my head will explode 

Edit: I just got an idea, Make a slingshot with a removable wrist brace that doubles as another slingshot...lmao 

A friend sees you firing some shots, comes to you and asks about it, you remove the wrist brace,

band it

and hand it

to him and

let him play with you


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Supreme!


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Espléndido trabajo! Very clean design. Look fantastic!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

...my goodness...

I don't have many words to use on this one...

This is an occasion on which I would like to be a little more knowledgeable of the English language.

But I feel I'm in the presence of a great ARTIST and, at the same time, an HUMBLE and WISE man!!!

We all hold our breath while awaiting for your new masterpiece!!!

Simply FABULOUS!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

That is just awesome work right there Bud. Absolutely masterful!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

JohnKrakatoa said:


> And even the dock could be used as a slingshot ! Now just show me the wrist brace and my head will explode
> 
> Edit: I just got an idea, Make a slingshot with a removable wrist brace that doubles as another slingshot...lmao
> 
> ...


Stand by because the wrist brace version with 4 inch extension was started first but I had some complications. So I finished this one first. Coming soon.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

My emotions have been touched&#8230;&#8230; I think I'm gonna cry, in a good way! :bawling:


----------



## rlmlam (Nov 1, 2011)

beautiful

Rick


----------



## Erkel (Feb 6, 2014)

Beautiful work.


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Well Randy you have done it again. You were able to make a super cool slingshot that much better. Great work!


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

I thought that you couldn't improve on perfection but you have. Absolute Genius.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Can-Opener said:


> JohnKrakatoa said:
> 
> 
> > And even the dock could be used as a slingshot ! Now just show me the wrist brace and my head will explode
> ...


Something we're ALL looking forward to..........can't wait.


----------



## samurai1 (Nov 16, 2014)

I was searching for Tex-Shooter's Falcon and I ran into this magnificent Time Traveler. A hidden treasure.

I apologize for reviving an old old thread. I could not resist. A great beauty.


----------



## frailuco (Jun 9, 2013)

That's a work of art


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

wowwwwww. Fantastic ìììì :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## Wildwood (Apr 3, 2013)

This is amazing! You really have smashed this out if the park, very retro and I agree with others, this is art...


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Kirk: A slingshot, Spock? I ask you to design a weapon that complies with the prime directive and you build a child's toy?

Spock: Hardly a child's toy, Captain. It derives its power from nano-polymer elastic. Tri-corder readings indicate that the planet has an abundance of 12 mm quartz stones, most of which are sufficiently spherical to be shot with accuracy. Therefore, we have a source of reliable ammunition and weapons that rely on our physical strength, consistent with those used on the planet. Preliminary tests indicate that the weapon is capable of launching the quartz stones over 200 feet per second, this is equivalent to a phaser set on stun. The weapon requires an opposable thumb and therefore impossible to use by the sentient beings of this planet, who lack such an appendage. Thus, we need not worry about our weapons being turned against us.

Kirk: Remarkable, Spock. See that each member of the away team has two.

Spock: Already complete, Captain, here are yours, along with several spare elastics. The team is assembled at the transporter. We beamed the rest of the supplies and planet-appropriate clothing to the surface. Chief Engineer Scott located a cave.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

I dunno how I missed this a couple years ago.. I want to know how you engraved the base.

Your band attachmet clippy thing is innovative to say the least... art in motion...all.


----------

